# Cage recommendations for Syrian hamster



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

I need to upgrade my hamsters cage as he is not happy however I don’t have a large budget to buy a new one and they can be quite expensive. Does anyone have any recommendations that I could go for ?
Thank you


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

According to wikipedia hamsters need 450 square inches of floor space- so the bigger you can get really is the better. If you google “hamster bin cage” or “hamster tub cage” it will show you projects people have done where they’ve converted large storage containers (like the kind that goes under your bed or in the loft/attic) into hamster cages. You can get storage containers like that anywhere- online, supermarkets, etc and they’re generally cheap for their size. The more room your hamster has the happier they’ll be!  The fomites for inside the cage can be made using household objects- look up diy tutorials (the hamster side of youtube is mega cute and informative at the same time) or you can buy ones online/from pet stores.


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

bmr10 said:


> According to wikipedia hamsters need 450 square inches of floor space- so the bigger you can get really is the better. If you google "hamster bin cage" or "hamster tub cage" it will show you projects people have done where they've converted large storage containers (like the kind that goes under your bed or in the loft/attic) into hamster cages. You can get storage containers like that anywhere- online, supermarkets, etc and they're generally cheap for their size. The more room your hamster has the happier they'll be!  The fomites for inside the cage can be made using household objects- look up diy tutorials (the hamster side of youtube is mega cute and informative at the same time) or you can buy ones online/from pet stores.


Thank you so much I looked into the last night and in the end I decided to up my budget and buy a cage. I can't remember the name exactly but it's 100cmx 53cm so I'm hoping he will be happier in it!


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

sounds good! i hope he enjoys his new home


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

bmr10 said:


> According to wikipedia hamsters need 450 square inches of floor space- so the bigger you can get really is the better. If you google "hamster bin cage" or "hamster tub cage" it will show you projects people have done where they've converted large storage containers (like the kind that goes under your bed or in the loft/attic) into hamster cages. You can get storage containers like that anywhere- online, supermarkets, etc and they're generally cheap for their size. The more room your hamster has the happier they'll be!  The fomites for inside the cage can be made using household objects- look up diy tutorials (the hamster side of youtube is mega cute and informative at the same time) or you can buy ones online/from pet stores.


sorry this is wrong. American sizes and too small. Here in the UK the minimum is 80x50cm. Bin cages are not as good as people think as they taper at the bottom and don't meet the minimum.

examples of cages:
alaska
barney
savic plaza
zoozone 2 (roborovski only)
detolf
borneo xl

theres more but i cant remember off the top of my head but will add them when i remember


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I can vouch for Alaska.
Got a pawhut recently and it's slightly bigger than Alaska, which I think is quite a neat enclosure too. Although I have been recommended if budget allows for Pawhut, go for the rectangular one instead of the hexagonal one due to the hexagonal one with odd corners meaning less space in reality.


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

I recommend the Ikea detolf. It is about $70 which is 70 euros.


----------

